# Daylight Saving Time



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

It is that time again (soon) where we have to adjust our clocks to align with someone's idea of when noon should be. I'm ambivalent about the time change though I dislike having to actually change the clocks - which is why my wonderful wife does that around here. 

Daylight saving time (DST) is mostly implemented in Europe and N. America. In the U.S. all states have DST except Hawaii and some of Arizona. 

In Canada - well in Canada we just cannot make up our minds. It is up to each municipality in Canada to decide on the use of DST, so we get weird things happening here. Most of the country participates in DST except:

most (not all) of Saskatchewan.
Northeast B.C.
A few places (like Creston) in Southeast B.C.
An island north of Hudsen's Bay.
Eastern tip of Quebec.
Northwest Ontario.
And the Yukon is of permanent DST.

So, are you a fan of DST? Should it be scrapped? Should it be permanent? How about changing by two hours instead of only one, either all at once or at two different times?

My vote would be for making DST permanent.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Permanent DST 100%! I hate it becoming dark at only 5pm in the winter


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think we should scrap it. I read once that some Indian chief stated 
"Only white men will think by cutting a foot off the end of a blanket and attaching to the top of that same blanket...that you get a longer blanket"
Lol..I don't know if an Indian chief really said that. But it's funny. 

And it hurts our brain explaining how we loose or gain a hour of sleep. Just leave the clock alone!! 

I'm done now lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Leave the clock alone!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hate it. When I worked at a cow dairy, it screwed up milk production. 
I hate resetting all the clocks and I hate the way my company just makes us work the extra hour or lose an hour of pay depending which shift we are on. 
Also none of our control systems switch over until 6 am so we are confused as heck half the night shift and have to do more manual changes in the field.
As I am on nights this weekend, I get to work an extra hour which I don't want and my animals will all be frantic when I get home late.


----------



## Tom Colvin (Jun 10, 2018)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> It is that time again (soon) where we have to adjust our clocks to align with someone's idea of when noon should be. I'm ambivalent about the time change though I dislike having to actually change the clocks - which is why my wonderful wife does that around here.
> 
> Daylight saving time (DST) is mostly implemented in Europe and N. America. In the U.S. all states have DST except Hawaii and some of Arizona.
> 
> ...


I can’t imagine trying to do business concerns with different times in same area. As for me DST it and throw away the key. It’s bad enough with just keeping up with time zones let along keeping up with different time’s in time zones. DST forever is my vote. Thanks


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Leave the clock alone!


We don't need no time adjustment
We don't need no sleep control
No more time change in the office
Gov'ment leave them clocks alone
Hey! gov'ment! leave watches alone!
All in all just change another clock on the wall.
All in all just change another clock on the wall. 

(with apologies to Pink Floyd)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I dislike it as well.

Not enough time in the day to get things done for it to get dark too soon.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

...and remember it's:
Spring up and fall down. 
If that does not work, try:
Jump over and crash into.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I prefer DST!!! I wish we could have it year-round. I love being able to do the Chores after evening service in the summer. Then I don't have to worry about smelling like a buck at church. Plus, I'm a night owl anyway so less sleep doesn't bother me much. It's so annoying in the winter when it gets dark so early.
There's my two bits. lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> ...and remember it's:
> Spring up and fall down.
> If that does not work, try:
> Jump over and crash into.


My dad always says spring forward, fall back.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Can we start a petition to just quit with the whole spring forward, fall back nonsense? It messes with me every year. 
And when I lived in Mozambique (they don't do time changes), I would have to calculate time differences for calls to the US. Sometimes the time difference was 7 hrs. and sometimes 8 hrs.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I remember calling the West Coast from Hawaii and having to calculate 2 hours in winter, 3 in summer.
Mainlanders could never get it straight and I would get calls at 5AM!
When it comes to a choice I go with permanent DST. The biggest issue being school children having to wait for the bus in the dark. But I like the later daylight hours.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yep! I agree with you, @luvmyherd Permanent DST. Although I never thought about school children having to wait for the bus in the dark because I’m homeschooled so it’s not a problem to me.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Not for me either as our kids are grown. But I remember it from the 70's when Nixon extended DST to save energy.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I ignore clocks- but if I paid attention to them- I would like DST all year. (it drives dh crazy that I have clocks everywhere and 
am always late!).. I have calendars all over too, and never know what day it is! The goats don't care- they need fed everyday- so 
days are just there! Hours- well, if they are out of hay- it's time to feed- they do get milked on a schedule- but my schedule- lol!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

At feeding time..my goats are yelling at us and the geese are squawking and cows a mooing.. . They don't tell time but know when it feeding time lol.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

happybleats said:


> At feeding time..my goats are yelling at us and the geese are squawking and cows a mooing.. . They don't tell time but know when it feeding time lol.


That may work for you, but my goats are quite happy to yell for their dinner hours before feeding time.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Mine are the same way. They think every time I walk out the door, it’s time to eat.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

When the event arrives to set the clock ahead an hour, the daily schedule will once again line up with the hand positions that indicate time of day. Around here the position of the morning sun dictates when to wake up, have coffee, and start morning chores each day. Slowly and consistently throughout the past few weeks, the circadian time of day has crept towards being an hour earlier than the clock reading. The time change of DST signals the clock hands and my sleep cycle will line up again soon.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I wish they’d just skip the spring forward and leave the clocks alone. I’m a early to bed, early to rise type who hates the sun at 9pm coming in my window. 
Being a morning person and getting up before the sun lets me get more done while things are quiet.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Because I was up by 4AM again this morning, I did some searching on "early to bed..."

Early to bed and early to rise makes a man healthy, wealthy and wise (Ben Franklin)
Early to bed and early to rise makes a man healthy, wealthy and dead (James Thurber)
A study of near 1000 men found that early to bed and early to rise is not associated with health, wealth or wisdom. They did note that coffee consumption as well as cigarette smoking was inversely proportional to amount of sleep (Late to bed and early to rise men drank more coffee and smoked more than the other groups.)

Early to bed and early to rise, and you'll miss all the people of importance.
Early to bed and early to rise, proves you have no internet.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Seeing as though James Thurber died at age 67 and Ben Franklin died at age 84…I think I’ll stick with him. Let’s see…cartoonist who lost an eye playing William Tell or scientist, statesman diplomat and prolific writer…yep. Early to bed, early to rise is the way to go!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I go to bed early-4 or 5 am. I get up early afternoon! Yep, my schedule is directly opposite of most of the world- for some odd reason, I slowly migrated
to this schedule when I quit working at the construction co. almost 10 years ago.. It can be inconvenient sometimes- but it works out great for getting chores done in the
night, no one bothers me! 

Hauling round bales on a hay wagon at 3 am is great! No vehicles on the road trying to run me over! No one texting and wanting something (adult kids), dh is sleeping,
so, when I go to bed, I get the whole thing to myself!  Daylight saving time- I do like the long evenings in the summer- still light at 9:30 pm. 

I guess, it's whatever works for someone. I do wish they would leave clocks alone- I hate changing them all. (all analog).


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Mine are the same way. They think every time I walk out the door, it’s time to eat.


Yep! I worked so hard taming these guys with treats that my presence means treats; all day long.

I too am not real big on times and dates. Eat when you're hungry, sleep when you're tired.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m the same way. I usually eat when I’m hungry so when the rest of the family is finally hungry, I’m not. Lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> View attachment 224805


This reminds me of a spring field trip to a museum when I was in 3rd grade. There was a sundial outside and it was an hour slow. When the teacher asked if anyone knew why; I was the only one who knew the answer. 👩‍🎓


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Was it because it had not been wound for a while? Or were the hands getting stuck?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Was it because it had not been wound for a while? Or were the hands getting stuck?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

WHAT TIME IS IT????????


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I just read: "The B.C. government laid out plans for permanent daylight saving time in 2019, but it is dependent on the U.S. states of California, Oregon and Washington also approving changes. "

Come on western states, get your DST together!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

This is what I read but don't know for sure.

We did pass it awhile back but now Congress has to approve it. Apparently there's confusion because we can only opt out of DST not keep it year 'round.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I must confess that I gave it little thought last night. My son always sets the clocks around here. (OCD _can_ be useful.  ) And most everything around here sets itself anyway...
...except my bedroom clock.
I woke up after a pretty good night's sleep to see 7:12 and thought yay I can lie around another hour. I turned on my TV and the Sunday news show I watch at 8 was already on. I was like 🤯 boy do I feel stupid!!
Goats didn't seem to care one way or another.


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

I guess I am the minority because I like light in the morning. So my vote is to scrap it altogether. I was just getting happy with being able to see the sunrise on my way to work and now it's going to be dark again.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Okay, so here is a thought. Lets just switch to some kind of metric time. I propose dividing the day into 10 hours. each hour has 100 minutes, each divided into 100 seconds. No time zones. The same time all around the planet. No international date line. Everyone's clocks would always be the same.

Who's with me on this????
Can we start a global movement??


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

My animals don't follow time changes so I could either take it or leave it lol. I never change it in my car or truck. I jokingly told my friends that I needed to adjust my sundial this weekend lol


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds a little weird by today's standards. But looked at one way that is how it was before our obsession with time and clocks. People would just have sunrise and sunset at different times.
Might make coast to coast phone calls a little awkward.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

A new reason I LOVE DST, our church just built a new building to hold more people and it’s so beautiful! Tonight, we started church with the sun coming through the west windows and casting a beautiful golden color over the already beautiful church!  It was amazing!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My daughter is autistic and mentally delayed. Change is hard on her. So all the talk she hears about fall back. Spring forward, loose an hour or gain an hour discussions stress her out lol. I heard my 16 year old son give the best advice 
He said doesn't matter ...just look at the clock. That's what time it is. Works like a charm lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Time change stresses me out too. That’s why I wish it would be permanent one way or the other. That’s pretty clever of your son @happybleats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yeah right @Mike at Capra Vista ..the people have trouble with DST. Im sure they would be thrilled to a foriegn metric system. Lol ohhhh wait...they tried that back in the 60s. Didnt work then either! The reason for DST was for farming, to have light longer. Now with all the modern ammenities of tractors, they can produce enough light to work. Guess the Goverment is only running about 50 years behind in their up to date modern decisions! Poor dumbies!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

“Poor dumbies”  I’m dying!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I never understood the concept about farmers and DST. Farmers do farming during the day, (field work, etc.) None watch a clock- Cows and goats, etc. are fed and milked according to 
what the farmer decides- schedule wise- most barns have electricity and lighting- so, where does DST and Standard time fit in?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Many many years ago, in Oklahoma, the harvest of wheat would be during a time of rainy weather. Once harvest would start, farmers would work well into the night to get it either cut, or baled. The tractors at that time we not near as elegant as today. As the farmers were struggeling, loseing farms ,due to low prices for products. It was really tough on them. So, to help, daylight savings time was created to give them longer daylight hours. Like I said, it was 40 to 50 years ago. Congress hasnt caught up yet!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Anyone else's goats happy that they've been getting fed a whole hour earlier?? Mine sure are! 😜🤣


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Mine get fed at the same time. The clock just disagrees!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Mine yet fed at the same time too. Before DST they got fed at 5 and now they get fed at 6 but it’s still the same time. If that makes sense.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I’m gonna disagree with most of the people here and say that I like DST. That extra hour of light in the evenings really help so I don’t have to crunch everything in before dark, and still do it after dark with a flashlight.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

luvmyherd said:


> Sounds a little weird by today's standards. But looked at one way that is how it was before our obsession with time and clocks. People would just have sunrise and sunset at different times.
> Might make coast to coast phone calls a little awkward.


Assuming this is in reference to my One Global Time proposal.
I don't see the problem with long distance calls. I think it would be easier. Just find out when the person that is far away is available and you call at that time. No calculation required. If they are available around 3:00 their time, you just call them at 3:00 your time because everyone has the same time.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yeah right @Mike at Capra Vista ..the people have trouble with DST. Im sure they would be thrilled to a foriegn metric system. Lol ohhhh wait...they tried that back in the 60s. Didnt work then either! The reason for DST was for farming, to have light longer. Now with all the modern ammenities of tractors, they can produce enough light to work. Guess the Goverment is only running about 50 years behind in their up to date modern decisions! Poor dumbies!


So, not on board then? 

I don't understand the reasoning about farmers. Don't (didn't) they just get up when they wanted (needed) to no matter what time it was, no matter what the clock said? It is not that there is more daylight for farmers to do their plowing, the time of that daylight is just changed by an hour.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Anyone else's goats happy that they've been getting fed a whole hour earlier?? Mine sure are! 😜🤣


Yes they are. They are also happy to start whining about food an hour earlier.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Boers4ever said:


> I’m gonna disagree with most of the people here and say that I like DST. That extra hour of light in the evenings really help so I don’t have to crunch everything in before dark, and still do it after dark with a flashlight.


That is not really a disagreement. Many people would be fine with permanent DST, which would give you the extra hour without having to change clocks.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Lord Howe Island, west of Australia, has a time change of 30 minutes. That sure seems like a pointless bother.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Lets just set the clock a half hour later in the Spring- then leave it! No more clock changing- "They" talk every time the time changes about
doing away with the change- then it fades away. I think it is just a way for "them" to make people think about time and not the nonsense and 
terribleness going on in the world at the time!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Lord Howe Island, west of Australia, has a time change of 30 minutes. That sure seems like a pointless bother.


 I posted before I read this! yeah, it is probably pointless- but maybe it appeased the ones that were upset.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We had an embarrassing time change situation yesterday. We just decided to go out for the day. Beautiful weather and we just haven't done any nonessential shopping for ages.
We wanted to have lunch out at a place that has really good dinner deals before 5PM. We were not sure what time they started servings but the clock said it was currently 12:40. We hoped we could eat at 1. But they didn't start until 2.
So we left and went on to the shopping center where I was able to score some new hiking boots and some tops and this and that. I got into the car and looked at my phone which read 3:30. I was like, wow I did not think we had been shopping that long! Then I looked at the car clock and it said 2:30. We felt several sorts of stupid 🥴 
We made one more stop and got to the restaurant at 4. By then we were starving and that made food taste even better.😃
We really need a new car but have been trying to hold out hoping that prices will normalize. Hopefully a new one will have a "smart" clock that resets itself.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Senate unanimously approves making daylight saving time permanent


The Senate on Tuesday approved a proposal to make daylight saving time permanent, which if passed in the House and signed by President Biden, would mean Americans would never again have to set thei…




thehill.com


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m for it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Mm, I don't miss it at all. No changing my clock in AZ. I'm not sure what people wanting permanent DST means. Staying at one of the two times and not switching anymore? Which would be getting rid of it, right?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Senate unanimously approves making daylight saving time permanent
> 
> 
> The Senate on Tuesday approved a proposal to make daylight saving time permanent, which if passed in the House and signed by President Biden, would mean Americans would never again have to set thei…
> ...


That is good news indeed. Well for me that is good news - and what else matters? 
Do you think this will be passed by the House?? When might that happen?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> That is good news indeed. Well for me that is good news - and what else matters?
> Do you think this will be passed by the House?? When might that happen?



Very possible the bill will pass, this time. It would take effect March 2023, when DST changes the clocks ahead an hour, for supposedly the last time.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Senate unanimously approves making daylight saving time permanent
> 
> 
> The Senate on Tuesday approved a proposal to make daylight saving time permanent, which if passed in the House and signed by President Biden, would mean Americans would never again have to set thei…
> ...


I was totally shocked when my son told me this. I thought it might be from The Onion. But it is real.
This action would be my first choice.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> That is good news indeed. Well for me that is good news - and what else matters?
> Do you think this will be passed by the House?? When might that happen?


All I know about it is this article, which I quickly scanned this morning. It would certainly be interesting if it did pass! I would be happy about it, but I do feel like it's kind of silly for the government to worry about permanent DST when we have _actual_ problems to solve.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I don't like it, it's kinda annoying. Last week it was light out when I left in the morning, now it's dark. 😂 And it messes me up at night cuz I think it's way earlier than it is.... Like at work tonight I was thinking it was around 6, but it was actually 7 and I was like dang I gotta get movin or I'ma clock out late, cuz I had been taking my time with stuff cuz I thought it was earlier. 

Well on the bright side, I never changed the clock in my car last fall, so now it's accurate again.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Very possible the bill will pass, this time. It would take effect March 2023, when DST changes the clocks ahead an hour, for supposedly the last time.


Yay! Don’t know if I’ll be able to stand waiting a whole year for it to be official!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> I don't like it, it's kinda annoying. Last week it was light out when I left in the morning, now it's dark.  And it messes me up at night cuz I think it's way earlier than it is.... Like at work tonight I was thinking it was around 6, but it was actually 7 and I was like dang I gotta get movin or I'ma clock out late, cuz I had been taking my time with stuff cuz I thought it was earlier.
> 
> Well on the bright side, I never changed the clock in my car last fall, so now it's accurate again.


----------

